# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 4e >  New computer, in need of some old resources

## Buufreak

So as it appears, the offline 4e character builder thread has gone the way of the long long ago. Recently I was forced to rebuild and update my pc, and in the process lost many resources including the offline builder. Does anyone have a link to it, or am I SOL?

----------


## Waddacku

The threads are still there, you just have to tell the forum to display older threads at the bottom of the page. Anyhow, try e-mailing Scrivener about it

scrivenerofdoom
at
gmail
dot
com

----------


## dgnslyr

This is copied from a pinned post in the 4e discord: 




> CHARACTER BUILDER INSTALLATION INSTRUCTIONS (for 2021-2022)
> 
> (Please note: these instructions have only been tested in Windows 10; I do not have Windows 11)
> 
> What you want is to follow these instructions:
> 1. Get the 1.4.5 builder.zip from https://drive.google.com/file/d/166p...-qlUkh9_5/view
> 2. Extract builder.zip to a temporary folder.
> 3. Get the 1.4.6.1 CBInstaller.exe and CBLoader.zip from https://github.com/CBLoader/CBLoader/releases/latest and save them in the same folder as (2) above, replacing the 1.4.5 CBInstaller.exe.
> 4. Run CBInstaller.exe (Windows may complain, and you'll probably have to approve several elevated permissions)
> ...

----------


## Buufreak

Alright, followed the steps from the discord. I am getting a "contact wotc" error message when trying to run the loader after everything has ran and installed. Thoughts?

If it isn't apparent and not well known, I am technologically inept, and last time I tried this someone literally had to hold my hand the entire time.

----------


## dgnslyr

> Alright, followed the steps from the discord. I am getting a "contact wotc" error message when trying to run the loader after everything has ran and installed. Thoughts?
> 
> If it isn't apparent and not well known, I am technologically inept, and last time I tried this someone literally had to hold my hand the entire time.


No idea, but you can probably ask around in #resource-discussion on the  4e discord, someone there will probably know.

----------


## Buufreak

Alright! I think I missed step 4 somewhere along the way, but we got it up, working properly, and happily updated.

----------


## Bjarkmundur

This was a hefty dose of nostalgia! 

Is there any way of filtering options by sourcebooks in the CB?

----------


## tiornys

> This was a hefty dose of nostalgia! 
> 
> Is there any way of filtering options by sourcebooks in the CB?


Campaign Settings subtab under the Manage tab.

----------


## Nightgaun7

> This is copied from a pinned post in the 4e discord:


Invite link is busted - can you PM me one?

----------

